# bracket lift



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

I have a 2007 honda foreman 500 im wanting to put the bracket lift on it . Whats the biggest wheels and tires i can run? I am wanting to stay with the 12 inch rims due to weight any suggestions on rims and tires and what about springs will they really help me


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You should be able to run 28's w/o any trimming I would think... Anything bigger and you might still have to trim on the rear fenders some... I'm not sure though, been a while since I've messed w/ honda lifts...


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

yes you can fit 28's no problem and possibly 29.5 with some minor trimming and bending that bar inside your front fenders, my gf's 2in lift is very very nice. it is a ssatv and she is running 27 mud bugs with plenty of clearance


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

With a true 28" tire you'll have to trim the rear fenders a little on the outside of the flare.

There is plenty of clearance in the front.


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

whits has plenty of room in back for 28's backs, i would say laws but those 28's dont run true lol


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

well i was kinda worried about what tires to run the backs and outlaws i know are the best but i wana make sure i have the power to turn them when the going gets tuff i grew up in louisiana and i know how hard that gumdo can be when tryin to turn them big meats id luv to have them just wana make sure i have the power ima jet it and install exhaust when i put the snorkle on it but still worried but thanks for the info so far


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

You will have power but not like you would with zillas or mudbugs. Whit/my gf has 27 bugs and they don't bog at all and go through alot more then people expect.


----------

